# Working for ACS



## judyhr (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello!
Just wanted to see if anyone has had any experience working for the company, ACS.  They use an activity based compensation plan.
Thanks for any information.


----------



## Kay&TaysMom (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you have a website for ACS?  I have never heard of them.  Thanks for any info you can provide!
Julie


----------

